# Kiley - premature greying hair



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Kiley is a seal point Himalayan... his face has almost always been black as pitch and it started melting down into a sort of chocolate color in some places.

I was looking around his eyes the other day and thought he had eye crud all over them because some of his hairs were discolored. I rubbed him a bit but it didn't come off (couldn't feel anything) so I left it.

Now a few weeks later and it's all over his face... he is starting to get grey hairs peppering is face! I figured he was going prematurely grey - but I've never heard of a cat doing that before. 8O 

My husband called the vet and said if he was acting fine then he's just going grey early. He'll be two years old this coming month. Poor boy!

Anyone else's cat start turning grey at a young age? This is my first!


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Had he been not feeling well even for a day? Sometimes with pointed cats if they have a fever, then sometimes they'll "grey" a bit in their dark points..


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Oh my gosh! A month ago Kiley was really hot because of the air conditioning not being cool enough and he started feeling sick. We thought he was just going on a hunger strike until he became lethargic after the second day.

I was so miserable in the house (husband kept it pretty hot) I figured that he was too and turned the air to see if that would help. It did work... and he was hungry almost imediately after the house was cool...

I never knew it would turn his hair grey - my poor baby!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope that's the reason, Aimee. I have no experience with such a thing, but I would hope that as the fur sheds, the new fur will be its normal color.


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> I hope that's the reason, Aimee. I have no experience with such a thing, but I would hope that as the fur sheds, the new fur will be its normal color.


That would be great.  I'm hoping it's just temporary and he'll just grow it out again... but there is still a chance he might be doing the premature grey hair thing.

I guess he'll be ok - he'll just look distinguished a little earlier than the other kitties.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

:lol:


----------

